# Service dog training



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

I understand that there a lot of people out there who patronize fraudulent service dog registration services online in order to take their dogs wherever they want, and that these people are doing a grave disservice to people who legitimately require canine assistance. 

I am interested in the process of getting my dog legitimately trained as a service dog, and whether or not I would be allowed to bring him with me wherever I wanted, as his handler. 

I was speaking to dog trainer that told me that service dogs aren't necessarily trained to attack people or sniff out drugs or cancer. Some, such as therapy dogs, are just well behaved dogs who can go anywhere. 

In particular, I'd love to fly with my dog in the cabin without having to stow him in the cargo space. He's decent sized (being a German shepherd), and wouldn't fit under the seats of course, but she said I'd probably be seated with him in one of the forward seats with a little more leg room. 

How does one get his dog trained and recognized as a service dog, with all the rights and privileges that entails? The trainer told me that simply obtaining his Canine good citizen certification would allow him to be a service dog, but I am not certain that is the case. 

Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Check out iaadp.org


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

First...you have to be disabled. Or at least fall under the definition of a person with a disability under the Americans with Disabilities Act. Then your dog would have to be able to complete 3 (I think) trained tasks for you that help you in some way. This can't just be "dog calms me" because I get anxiety. Most of these tasks have to do something physical.

Therapy dogs are not service dogs and do not have public entry rights. Therapy dogs are allowed to go into some places, with the permission of that place (hospital, assisted living facility, ect) and perform a task that more or less entertains and provide therapeutic relief for others.

A therapy dog certification provides the handler with a small amount of insurance from the organization, and also gives the place they want to go a bit of a guarantee that the dog is friendly/well behaved.

You haven't really provided any information on WHY you need a service dog except that you want him with you on a plane. There are many service dog handlers and trainers on this forum that could provide you with resources as to how to train your dog to do certain tasks. But you'd have to provide information on what type of tasks you're interested in training.

So your dog trainer is wrong, the dogs do need to be trained in certain tasks in order to be service dogs. Therapy dog has nothing to do with service dog.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I was speaking to dog trainer that told me that *service dogs aren't necessarily trained to attack people or sniff out drugs or cancer.* Some, such as therapy dogs, are just well behaved dogs who can go anywhere.


These are not service dogs, they are working dogs (all service dogs are working dogs, but not all working dogs are service dogs). A service dog performs essential tasks for a person with a disability... it's not just a "well behaved dog who can go anywhere." A therapy dog does not have general public access rights the way a service dog does. Sounds like there's a bit of misunderstanding on the part of your trainer. 

If you are in need of a service dog, this board is a good place to start-- there are several very experienced trainers and handlers here. However, in the real world, I would also suggest finding a trainer experienced in training service dogs specifically.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

That dog trainer you talked to has no clue. You need to be disabled. The dog needs to be trained to assist you, for example, picking up dropped objects because you cannot bend down, pull your wheel chair, assist with mobility problems where the dog wears a mobility harness, seeing eye dog. 

A CGC has no special priviledges. A therapy dog is allowed into nursing homes and hospitals with permission, also sometimes special programs for children. Neither of these can fly in the cabin on a plane with you. The only way your GSD can fly on the plane with you is to book a charter flight. There are companies that do this, usually for dog show people. http://www.dogtravelcompany.net/Traveling_to_AKC_events.html


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

SAR dogs can travel in a plane on the way to a disaster site. Forgot about that.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> The trainer told me that simply obtaining his Canine good citizen certification would allow him to be a service dog, but I am not certain that is the case.


There has been grumbling the last several days in one of the groups that I am a member of concerning this topic. 

Does your trainer work for one of the larger pet food & supplies stores? Some of the trainers at various stores around the country are telling people that there is a new program in which taking a CGC (through their store) is now all that is needed for an individual to claim their dog is a service dog. 
*Not true - False - No way.*
I just wanted to make sure that I was clear on this. 

A CGC is just one way of evaluating a dog. I myself in workshops etc. tell owner trainers (OTs) that a CGC is one of the items that is good to have on a check off list in evaluating if a dog is ready to go from a Service Dog Candidate to Service Dog In Training status. _I also myself when evaluating as an individual for my group do not evaluate dogs under a year old. For those I will go through the evaluation steps with the owner and then speak with them on their dog's progress or where it needs some more work. That said, I have evaluated dogs under a year old at AKC shows and to lend a hand to another organization._


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Per the Department of Justice:

“Service animal means any dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability, including a physical, sensory, psychiatric, intellectual, or other mental disability. Other species of animals, whether wild or domestic, trained or untrained, are not service animals for the purposes of this definition. The work or tasks performed by a service animal must be directly related to the handler's disability. Examples of work or tasks include, but are not limited to, assisting individuals who are blind or have low vision with navigation and other tasks, alerting individuals who are deaf or hard of hearing to the presence of people or sounds, providing non-violent protection or rescue work, pulling a wheelchair, assisting an individual during a seizure, alerting individuals to the presence of allergens, retrieving items such as medicine or the telephone, providing physical support and assistance with balance and stability to individuals with mobility disabilities, and helping persons with psychiatric and neurological disabilities by preventing or interrupting impulsive or destructive behaviors. The crime deterrent effects of an animal´s presence and the provision of emotional support, well-being, comfort, or companionship do not constitute work or tasks for the purposes of this definition.”



_Effective Date March 15, 2011
Signed by Attorney General Eric Holder 
July 23, 2010_


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I am interested in the process of getting my dog legitimately trained as a service dog, and whether or not I would be allowed to bring him with me wherever I wanted, as his handler.


There are certain cases in which even a fully working Assistance / Service Dog is not allowed to go with a trainer or handler. 

For a SDIT it depends on the state in which the dog is at that time located and *not based on the home state* of the trainer handler as to where they are allowed. State laws cover dogs that are physically in their state boundaries at the time under consideration.


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

ILGHAUS said:


> There has been grumbling the last several days in one of the groups that I am a member of concerning this topic.
> 
> Does your trainer work for one of the larger pet food & supplies stores? _._


Yes, in fact, she was working for a Petsmart. She seems sincere, but her saying that a CGC = service dog sounded a little suspect. 

I suppose it is off topic, but what exactly does a CGC do, then? Is it just a fancy but meaningless title?


----------



## Pattyobrien3 (Jul 16, 2012)

martemchik said:


> You haven't really provided any information on WHY you need a service dog.


The why is about the same reason people take their children with them to restraunts, theaters, and on airplanes - just to be with them. I don't need a service dog, and I didn't mean to imply that I did. He's just my friend, and I like to have him around with me. I was led to believe there might be a venue to make this happen (with some substantial training work, of course), but it sounds like I was misled, which doesn't suprise me. 

And I feel a bit apprehensive about flying with my dog and leaving him in the belly of the plane (and annoyed since his ticket will cost about the same or more than mine).


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I don't need a service dog, ...


In that case if you implied that your dog is a Service Dog to take him where pet dogs are not allowed, you would be in violation of Federal Law (under the Dept. of Justice) and possibly State Law and Local Law (County Level). The store or other business in which you brought your dog could also bring legal action against you especially if your dog bit someone or caused damage.

If you claimed such to fly your dog in the cabin of a commercial plane in addition to the above you would be in violation of an additional Federal Law (under the Dept. of Transportation).


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Pattyobrien3 said:


> Yes, in fact, she was working for a Petsmart. She seems sincere, but her saying that a CGC = service dog sounded a little suspect.
> 
> I suppose it is off topic, but what exactly does a CGC do, then? Is it just a fancy but meaningless title?


From Wikipedia : "The Canine Good Citizen (CGC) program, established in 1989, is an American Kennel Club program to promote responsible dog ownership and to encourage the training of well-mannered dogs. A dog and handler team must take a short behavioral evaluation of less than half an hour; dogs who pass the evaluation earn the Canine Good Citizen certificate, which many people represent after the dog's name, abbreviating it as CGC; for example, "Fido, CGC"."

Being CGC does help a dog's reputation. Also could aid one in finding a place to rent - providing the certificate could help the landlord being at ease or help you get a place if they are iffy on the breed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I suppose it is off topic, but what exactly does a CGC do, then? Is it just a fancy but meaningless title?


It is one measure to show how well behaved your dog is in public.
It is geared for pet dogs but is also worthwhile as a beginning step for Service Dogs. 
It is something enjoyable for a dog and their owner to accomplish with each other. 
It is something that an owner can be proud of and that they took time to work with their dog. 
In some cases it can influence a landlord's decision in renting to a dog owner.


Quote from the AKC:
"As you work with your dog to teach the CGC skills, you'll discover the many benefits and joys of training your dog. Training will enhance the bond between you and your dog."

AKC's Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Pattyobrien3 said:


> The why is about the same reason people take their children with them to restraunts, theaters, and on airplanes - just to be with them. I don't need a service dog, and I didn't mean to imply that I did. He's just my friend, and I like to have him around with me. I was led to believe there might be a venue to make this happen (with some substantial training work, of course), but it sounds like I was misled, which doesn't suprise me.
> 
> And I feel a bit apprehensive about flying with my dog and leaving him in the belly of the plane (and annoyed since his ticket will cost about the same or more than mine).


Just like with children, dogs need boundaries and rules that they must follow. Dogs do not need to go everywhere with you. 

There are types of service dogs and many people tend to get them confused. The service dogs who " do things for you " and you have a disability are dogs who are on a job - one can't pet them. Then their is dogs who go to hospitals, schools, libraries, nursing homes ( with permission ! ) and those dogs are there to give loving to patients and their families, help students read etc - on a job. The dogs are not their just because their owner wants him around themselves. 

If you want to share your dog with others, please google therapy dogs and find an organization or click the link in my signature. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Yes, in fact, she was working for a Petsmart. She seems sincere, but her saying that a CGC = service dog sounded a little suspect.


I don't know what is going on with this but you are not the first person who has said this about Petsmart. Just this weekend alone I heard it from at least two other sources. And it was not just one trainer at one store as these people lived in different states.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

ILGHAUS said:


> I don't know what is going on with this but you are not the first person who has said this about Petsmart. Just this weekend alone I heard it from at least two other sources. And it was not just one trainer at one store as these people lived in different states.


One of the trainers at one of the two petsmart stores in Lexington offered that she can give CGC tests. She did not say anything to me about CGC=service dog and we were already with TDInc.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I did not mean to imply that all PetSmart trainers are saying this. Just that in the last several days, I heard two SDIT handlers state that at their two different stores they each were told by trainers employed there that by taking a CGC they could claim their dog as a Service Dog.

I'm just wondering if perhaps there was some some type of memo or newsletter that went out recently stating that a CGC could be promoted as a step for owner trainers of Service Dogs to take and some in-store trainers are not understanding it correctly. I hope to hear more on this shortly as two individuals have passed on that they are trying to clear this up with the corporate offices of PetSmart.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> One of the trainers at one of the two petsmart stores in Lexington offered that she can give CGC tests. She did not say anything to me about CGC=service dog and we were already with TDInc.


If there was a memo or letter that was read in error by some trainers concerning Service Dogs they than would not automatically cross that over to Therapy Dogs (such as with TDInc) as they are two completely different classifications. 

Service Dogs are a Federally protected type of working dog and Therapy Dogs are still legally considered pet dogs.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

ILGHAUS said:


> I did not mean to imply that all PetSmart trainers are saying this. Just that in the last several days, I heard two SDIT handlers state that at their two different stores they each were told by trainers employed there that by taking a CGC they could claim their dog as a Service Dog.


Boy , that's scary to know that someone misunderstood something then start spreading the wrong info. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

The hospital here requires anybody wishing to offer their dog as a therapy dog be CGC titled, perhaps the trainers were confusing that kind of "service dog"?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you really need a service dog?


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

martemchik said:


> *This can't just be "dog calms me" because I get anxiety.*


If you have legitimate anxiety and are prescribed a therapy dog, he can fly with you (doctor's note permitting).


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Only true service dogs are required to be allowed to ride in the cabin. 

SAR dogs, celebrity dogs, emotional assistance dogs, MAY be allowed to fly in the cabin, at the discretion of first, the airline, and second, the pilot. 

My USAR dogs fly in the cabin for training and deployment(though deployment flights are not always commercial ) most of the time the Captain comes over to introduce himself and meet my dog. He can make the decision, right up until take off, whether or not my dog is allowed in the cabin. 

If you don't need a service dog, don't pretend to have one. It's wrong. Even if you get the necessary training and " certificates" don't pass a dog off just because you want to be able to take your dog places. It's immoral. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

From servicedogcentral.org on flying with an emotional support animal:

"The final rule limits use of emotional support animals to persons with a diagnosed mental or emotional disorder, and the rule permits carriers to insist on recent documentation from a licensed mental health professional to support the passenger’s desire to travel with such an animal. In order to permit the assessment of the passenger’s documentation, the rule permits carriers to require 48 hours’ advance notice of a passenger’s wish to travel with an emotional support animal."


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> If you don't need a service dog, don't pretend to have one. It's wrong. Even if you get the necessary training and " certificates" don't pass a dog off just because you want to be able to take your dog places. It's immoral.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well said. I'm disabled but not of the type that can be helped by a SD, and I would never take my SD trained dog anywhere a normal dog is not allowed at any time. Passing off a dog for benefit or privilege is just as wrong as getting a handicapped placard because you don't feel like walking. Makes the whole Handicapped parking thing a race for the front row at Wal-Mart instead of a way to help the truly disabled...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

FirstTimeGSD said:


> If you have legitimate anxiety and are prescribed a therapy dog, he can fly with you (doctor's note permitting).



Therapy Dogs can have notes written by a multitude of doctors but they are not allowed any special treatment not given to any other pet dog.

Therapy Dogs *are pet dogs*. 
Therapy Dogs *are not* prescribed by a doctor.
Therapy Dogs *are not* a type of Service Dog. 
Therapy Dogs *are not* Emotional Support Dogs.

Therapy Dogs are not legally defined by federal law. Therapy Dogs are usually the personal pets of their handlers and while working with their handlers as a team provide services to others.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Emotional Support Animal -- Dog (ESA/ESD)

_If a doctor determines that a patient with a disabling mental illness would benefit from the companionship of an emotional support animal, the doctor [can] write letters supporting a request by the patient to keep the ESA in "no pets" housing or to travel with the ESA in the cabin of an aircraft.

ESAs are not task trained like service dogs are. In fact little training at all is required so long as the animal is reasonably well behaved by pet standards._

The section of the above quote that goes with this discussion is, " ... to travel with the ESA in the cabin of an aircraft."

The above quote and more can be found at
Emotional Support Animals | Service Dog Central


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Pattyobrien3 said:


> I understand that there a lot of people out there who patronize fraudulent service dog registration services online in order to take their dogs wherever they want, and that these people are doing a grave disservice to people who legitimately require canine assistance.
> 
> I am interested in the process of getting my dog legitimately trained as a service dog, and whether or not I would be allowed to bring him with me wherever I wanted, as his handler.
> 
> ... Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.



With the information that you gave later ie. you are not disabled, there is no way that you can legally claim your dog is a Service Dog. If you tried you would be doing exactly what you mention at the beginning of your first post: " ... these people are doing a grave disservice to people who legitimately require canine assistance."


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

ILGHAUS said:


> Therapy Dogs can have notes written by a multitude of doctors but they are not allowed any special treatment not given to any other pet dog.
> 
> Therapy Dogs *are pet dogs*.
> Therapy Dogs *are not* prescribed by a doctor.
> ...


Well I admittedly used the wrong term (therapy dog--which I corrected in a later post quoting the laws on the use of Emotional Support Animals from the same website you quoted from), the point I was making was correct in that a doctor can *absolutely* write a note to allow you to bring your prescribed ESA on a commercial flight.


----------



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

I think this has pretty much been covered, but as an active service dog user, I wanted to add a few things.

As others have said, if you are not disabled, you can't have a service dog and it is wrong to pass your dog off as one just to take him everywhere with you. I think that's been covered and is pretty obvious, but let me explain a little it more into the why of it.

Personally, I have no problem with people taking their dogs everywhere. I"m always thrilled whenever I learn I'm in a pet-friendly business, even though my dog is allowed to go into all business. I love dogs. I love having them around. I love when they are welcome.

But they are not welcome everywhere, and some busines owners, unfortunately, wish service dogs weren't welcome either.

By law, business owners are not supposed to ask for "proof" of a dog's service. All they are legally allowed to ask is "is your dog a service dog?" and if hte answer is yes, they have to leave you alone and allow you in. UNLESS the dog is misbehaving, poorly groomed, or smells bad - in which case, they can ask even a service dog to leave.

Many businesses already don't fllow these rules. Recently I was being harrassed by a fellow patron at a movie theater claiming I wasn't blind because "I had expression" on my face. And therefore, my dog wasn't a service dog. My dog was very well behaved, never came close to this woman, and the theater, at first, had no issue with me being there. But when this woman started throwing a fit and harassing me, I was the one who was asked for ID and asked to prove my dog was a service dog. Even though I had done NOTHING wrong, I had the burden of proof against this woman who was harassing me and causing a disturbance at the theater.

Sadly, a lot of people are passing their dogs off as service dogs when they are not. And this is getting business owners attention and giving them a reason to be more suspicious of service dogs and to be more aggressive toward real service dog users.

The more attention people who pass off fake service dogs get and the more wide spread the problem becomes, the more businesses are likely to push for stronger laws regarding real service dogs.

So basically, not only is passing off a dog as a service dog when it is not very wrong, but it can also lead to issues for real disabled people. Those of us who face discrimination and suspicion every single day because of a few people cheating hte system.


----------

